# Tecumseh carburetor problem.



## ajmartin (Oct 18, 2004)

I have a 4.5 hp engine with a non-adjustable carburetor ( Series 9 I believe). 
The carb has been disassembled and cleaned, fuel is in the float chamber but doesn't get to the venturi. If I put a little fuel in the carb throat it will run for a few seconds. I read on Jack's Engine Repair site that the "emulsion tube" may be stuck in this type of carburetor and that the only solution is to replace the carb. Is this true? Has anyone had the same problem with this type of carburetor? Thanks.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Make sure the bowl nut is clean some have 2 holes, some have 3, also it seems thers carbs are very finiky if the bowl gasket is not sealing properly. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

does it have a carb with a plastic pick-up tube? if so, the o-rings might be bad and need to be replaced


----------



## ajmartin (Oct 18, 2004)

*Tecumseh carb.*

Yes it does have a plastic pick up tube. I did notice yesterday that I could move the pick up tube up and down in it's shaft and also noticed that the o-ring was not in the best of shape. I was at least able to get the engine running after I put it back together but it doesn't run at a steady speed. I guess I should try installing a new carb kit. 

Thanks for your help Pyro.


----------



## ajmartin (Oct 18, 2004)

Good day Pyro.. Would you know if there are supposed to be small o-rings at BOTH ends of that plastic pick-up tube?

I have the carburetor completely disassembled and have a new carb kit, but when I removed the plastic pick-up tube I could not see/find an o-ring on the venturi end of the tube... though it looks like it should have one.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

ajmartin said:


> Good day Pyro.. Would you know if there are supposed to be small o-rings at BOTH ends of that plastic pick-up tube?
> 
> I have the carburetor completely disassembled and have a new carb kit, but when I removed the plastic pick-up tube I could not see/find an o-ring on the venturi end of the tube... though it looks like it should have one.
> 
> Thanks again for your help.


Yes, there is one at the top of the nozzle and one at the bottom. Many times when the nozzle is removed from the carburetor body the top O-Ring will remain up in the body of the carburetor, you will have to use a small pick or other item to remove the old O-Ring.

Best of Luck...


----------

